# kitchen tap leaking in cupboard



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

my kitchen tap is leaking in the cupbaord below the sink, it started whilst in France last wk and i thought i would leave it until we get back, so whats the best way to fix it? all the fittings are tight so it looks like i need to loosen the copper nut?

or whats the best route? how do i get at it?

thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You do not say what van you have but my taps where leaking on our 747.
I replaced the taps with some from B&Q. I had to cut the fexable pipes off the copper tails from the tap. I used quick fit plastic fitting from CAK tanks that go from flexable pipe to plastic/copper pipe to refit flexable pipe to the new copper pipes from the tap.

Andy


----------

